# iPad Pro 10"5 pour médecine



## Valou95 (12 Décembre 2017)

Bien le bonjour à tous et toutes !

Je me suis inscris sur votre forum afin d'avoir vos avis... Actuellement en 3è année de médecine à l'université (j'habite en Suisse, désolé si mes mots/phrases vous paraissent un peu bizzard ), je possède un MacBook Pro 13" de 2016 afin de m'aider dans mes études... Malheureusement, en médecine j'ai besoin de dessiner pas mal de schémas, équations,... et sur Mac, c'est pas tellement possible, surtout bien compliqué. Alors, je prends les "vielles" méthodes = papiers et crayons. Cependant, là, au bout de 3 ans, ça devient, le gros bordel, avec des feuilles un peu partout et surtout, j'ai beau être organiser, c'est pas toujours simple de retrouver un simple schéma dans des milliers de feuilles 

La question est donc celle-ci : Est-ce un bon investissement d'acheter un iPad Pro 10"5 avec le pencil pour mes études ? Pensez-vous que la version actuelle peut me tenir (5-6 ans ) Si c'est pas le cas, je suis pas à quelques feuilles supplémentaires près (quoique, je commence à saturer de chercher ), pensez-vous qu'une version va tant tôt sortir......... La fameuse question

En attente de vos retours d’expériences, ou avis, je vous souhaite une merveilleuse fin de journée !

Valentin


----------



## Everyc (12 Décembre 2017)

Salut ancien voisin  alors j'aurai tendance à te répondre oui cela pourrai être un bonne investissement pour tes études mais il faudrait que tu puisse tester le pencil et l'ipad voir si le tracé te convient etc en apple store celui de Genève était mon store préferer d'ailleurs. 
 Je pense aussi qu'il va falloir que tu soit très organiser sur ton ipad car les schéma risque d'être aussi en chantier si tu ne les ranges pas correctement.
Sans compter qu'il faut  opter pour un ipad avec une mémoire suffisante pour les laissé dessus ou alors être organiser pour les déplacé sur ton mac ou encore les envoyé sur le cloud. Cela peut être un Bonne investissement je sais que sur l'apple store ( boutique) il y a des tarif étudiant à voir si çà vaut le coup. Concernant la durée de vie de ton futur Ipad il peut tenir 5 ou 6 ans sans problème peut être faudra t'il changer la batterie et évité certaine maj dans 4 ans mais il va te faire un bon bout de temps. Pour une nouvelle sortie d'ipad pro pas avant le seconde semestre 2018.
 Voilà à toi de voir j'espère t'avoir aidé. Bonne soirée


----------



## Valou95 (12 Décembre 2017)

Ah un ancien Suisse  

C’est bien ça mon problème le tester... mon voisin d’amphi en a un ! Purée le gars, en 30 secondes il avait trouvé le schéma qu’il fallait alors que de mon côté j’avais même pas ouvert mon sac  Et qu’est ce que c’est cool quand tu dois modifier quelque chose... tu n’as pas besoin de foutre loin complètement la feuille ou d’user ta gomme ! Pis merde, qu’est ce que c’est utile et léger pour répéter au lit ou dans les transport même si le mac est cool aussi 

Oui, pour la capacité je me serais tourné vers le 256... 

J’y pense maintenant depuis bien 1 semaine jour et nuit, ce qui rend jalouse le truc me servent de petite amie


----------



## Everyc (12 Décembre 2017)

Je n'était pas suisse mais j'ai habitée à la frontière quelque année et j'allais souvent à Genève, j'aime beaucoup cette ville et ces habitants  .Mais la vie est très chère en frontière d'où mon départ. 
Pour l'essayer je ne saurait te dire comment faire le louer? si en suisse vous avez cela une petite semaine voir si çà te conforte dans ton choix, ou alors demande à ton camarade de classe si il peut te le laisser quelques heures ou te faire une démo test que tu voit ce que çà donne. Mais de tout les retour que j'ai eu de l'ipad pro et du pencil, ils en sont tous ravis ( je ne pourrai te donnée mon expérience j'ai opter mon le modèle 2017 moins onéreux  et vu mon utilisation je n'ai pas besoin du pencil ). J'ai toujours penser que le mieux pour renoncer à la tentation est d'y céder donc si tu est vraiment tenter fonce  et amuse toi , surtout si tu as le budget c'est bientôt Noël un beau cadeau pour un futur docteur


----------



## Valou95 (12 Décembre 2017)

Ah oui, la Suisse c’est pas tellement gratuit 

Je pense que je vais craquer.... je vais aller jeter un coup d’oeil demain matin pour conforter mon choix... Ça va me permettra de répéter pour mes prochains examens dans quelques semaines ! 

C’edt un investissement c’est clair, et en plus ayant des parents divorcés, c’est également plus cool pour le transport je pense !

Merci l’ami !


----------



## Everyc (12 Décembre 2017)

Je t en prie mais tu peux rajouté un E à amie lol je suis une femme . Bon coup d'oeil même si quand on commence à jeter un oeil on fini par jeter la CB pour le payer aussi ; ) Bonne soirée


----------



## Everyc (12 Décembre 2017)

Tien je viens de lire cela sur le site d'apple çà pourrai peut etre te décidé:  
*Politique de retour en période de fêtes*
Vous avez jusqu’au 8 janvier 2018 inclus pour retourner les articles achetés sur l’Apple Store en ligne et reçus entre le 15 novembre 2017 et le 25 décembre 2017. Veuillez noter que ces articles restent soumis à toutes les autres conditions de vente et de remboursement en vigueur sur l’Apple Store en ligne. Tous les achats effectués après le 25 décembre 2017 sont soumis à la politique de retour standard.


----------



## Valou95 (12 Décembre 2017)

Ouille l’air con... excuse-moi... 

A oui, sympa la politique de retour.... effectivement la CB va chauffer je pense


----------



## Everyc (12 Décembre 2017)

Mais non pas l'air con  on est sur un forum comment veux tu deviner que je suis une fille que j'ai les cheveux long ou que  je porte des string et pas des caleçons lol.
Y a pas de problème  Allez bon flambage de CB  si tu veux je te donne mon adresse pour mon cadeau de Noël  non je plaisante   je l'ai déjà commandé il faut juste les airpods arrivent c'est long bonne soirée Bisous


----------

